# Video of my bees feeding on sugar syrup - 4 x slow motion



## Tenacious Dave (May 31, 2017)

I've been messing around with the editing tools on youtube. Pretty neat. This one is slowed down to 1/4 speed. It still looks like normal speed because they move so fast. The best part is the audio. Bird sounds become very strange and bee wings sound deeper. Turn up the volume. 
Hope you enjoy.
Dave

https://youtu.be/WbjUy_RF8KY


----------



## Jadeguppy (Jul 19, 2017)

Good job.


----------



## Tenacious Dave (May 31, 2017)

Thank you. Hope all is well in Florida.


----------



## BeeBubba (Aug 4, 2018)

Very cool. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## blugarden (Sep 11, 2018)

Impressive Video!


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Very cool. That ant was Brave for a while. J


----------

